# Converting track bike to something I can use



## schills (Jan 16, 2002)

Hi there,

I have a Cannondale track bike, but I no longer live near a velodrome. I'd like to convert this bike to something I can ride on the road, and I'm not really a fixie person. Can this frame be converted to something rideable, coastable, and with gearing? How would I do something like that?

Regards,

schills


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You could convert the bike to money on ebay and then convert the money into another bike. 

If you don't want to ride a fixed gear--it being a track bike--I think it'd be a real pain and end up being sloppy to add brake holes and cable guides.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree with selling the bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sell it and get a geared bike...You could mess with internally geared hubs but why? You cannot put a rear derailluer on the frame without a ton of work


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Drill it for brakes and run a freewheel. Make it a one speed crusier.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Dude, you really want to be drilling holes in an aluminum frame in your home shop? 

Sell it. You'll get $500 or more for it, maybe a lot more. That's a good start on a nice used road bike. 


.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Drillium problems*



Mootsie said:


> Drill it for brakes and run a freewheel. Make it a one speed crusier.


We don't know anything about the fork on this bike except that it possibly was not made for brakes. The rear "brake bridge" probably wasn't either. If both are already drilled, then no problems mounting brakes. If not drilled, then it seems a pretty sketchy proposition, both front and rear. That said, a steel track fork is probably pretty stout, and I would worry less about that than about trying to drill a seat stay bridge that didn't have the center reinforcement.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Question #1: Does it have a flip-flop hub?
Question #2" Does the fork have a brake hole?
If the answer to #2 is no, sell the bike.
If the answer to #2 is yes, and #1 is yes, buy a BMX freewheel of your choice, add a front brake and ride carefully.
If you are not able to ride with only a front brake, sell the bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Question #1: Does it have a flip-flop hub?
> Question #2" Does the fork have a brake hole?
> If the answer to #2 is no, sell the bike.
> If the answer to #2 is yes, and #1 is yes, buy a BMX freewheel of your choice, add a front brake and ride carefully.
> If you are not able to ride with only a front brake, sell the bike.




SS with only a front brake? that's messed up, man... at least tell him to be sure to ride with a helmet


----------



## schills (Jan 16, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Question #1: Does it have a flip-flop hub?
> Question #2" Does the fork have a brake hole?
> If the answer to #2 is no, sell the bike.
> If the answer to #2 is yes, and #1 is yes, buy a BMX freewheel of your choice, add a front brake and ride carefully.
> If you are not able to ride with only a front brake, sell the bike.


Front and rear are drilled for brakes. Yes, it has a flip-flop hub.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Install front and rear brake, install single speed freewheel of your choice, add brake cable tie down (for rear), and ride.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Riding with a front brake only, will teach you important things about bikes.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Riding with a front brake only, will teach you important things about bikes.


It will also teach you important things about the tendency of bodies in motion to stay in motion . . .


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Just stay down and slide back......Works all the time.


----------

